# brute force shocks on a foreman 500???



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

has anyone done this. i was just wondering since my gf kinda wants adjustable shocks and maybe add a lil lift too


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am sure if they are about the same length it would work.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The brute force shocks are probably a little longer (more lift) and I believe they would be a little stiffer.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sure she wouldn't mind something longer and stiffer!! : p


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

primetime1267 said:


> I'm sure she wouldn't mind something longer and stiffer!! : p


LOL, thats just wrong...... :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dion your so funny, well in that case your screwed right, cuz you got alot smaller rubber then i do hahahahaha (tires) lol


----------

